# Gamers Can Read #1



## Steena (Nov 8, 2015)

> Because when you love something, you want it to be the best it can be. You want it to learn from its mistakes. You want it to grow and nurture others in the same way it nurtured you.


Should probably have given the same advice to her own brother.


----------



## duwen (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice idea for a column!

Video game related books I'd recommend:
Evo Moment 37 - by Glenn Cravens... a book dedicated to 'one of the most famous moments in competitive gaming history'
Ready Player One - by Ernest Cline... awesome novel that every video game fan will get a kick out of!

edit:
And thanks to this column, I've just downloaded four of the 'Boss Fights' books


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 8, 2015)

There were Super Mario Bros Choose Your Own Adventure books. I really liked those.


----------



## MrJason005 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Joe88 (Nov 8, 2015)

I recommend *Killing is Harmless: A Critical Reading of Spec Ops The Line*
http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Harmless-Critical-Reading-Spec-ebook/dp/B00B9P2WP6


----------



## Silverthorn (Nov 8, 2015)

I remember reading one of the Myst books and at the time it seemed pretty decent.


----------



## Prans (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations @Joe88 and @duwen. A movie based on Ready Player One is in the works.

Oh and if you liked their books be a good sport and support them by buying the books @duwen


----------



## zxieus (Nov 8, 2015)

Ernest Cline's current book Armada is fantastic so far. Fantastic read for gamers


----------



## duwen (Nov 8, 2015)

zxieus said:


> Ernest Cline's current book Armada is fantastic so far. Fantastic read for gamers


I already have it - it's next in my 'to read' list 



Prans said:


> Oh and if you liked their books be a good sport and support them by buying the books @duwen



I almost always pay for my literature; both Ready Player One and Evo Moment 37 are sitting on the shelf next to me... although I admit that the 4 Boss Fight books I downloaded were obtained a little nefariously - however, if I enjoy them I'll probably subscribe to both 'seasons'.


----------



## emigre (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a good book. Would recommend as it's from the guys at HG101 IIRC.


----------



## kumorebikun (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice guys,  literally today I was thinking if there are any interesting (non-fiction) books dealing with gaming  Great post  !!


----------



## Prans (Nov 8, 2015)

emigre said:


> It's a good book. Would recommend as it's from the guys at HG101 IIRC.


Looks like a good one! I'll take a look at it after my other reviews. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 9, 2015)

Gotta add

1001 games to play before you die
Console wars
Power up
Pikachu takes over america (or something like that)
And that Ralph Baer book about his case of the inventor of games is good to.


----------



## Gamefreakjf11 (Nov 9, 2015)

You just made my day by reminding me that I am *not* Anthony Burch.



Spoiler: Don't open if angered easily



Go read a real book


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2015)

Hope you didn't hurt your hands writing actual paragraphs of words in your article


----------



## Marx7 (Nov 16, 2015)

Has anyone read the Scott Pilgrim series? Plenty of game references and an amazing artstyle.


----------



## Prans (Nov 16, 2015)

Marx7 said:


> Has anyone read the Scott Pilgrim series? Plenty of game references and an amazing artstyle.


I watched the movie, was pretty rad!


----------



## Chary (Nov 27, 2015)

There's a 30% off coupon for any book, on Amazon. (HOLIDAY30) If anyone's looking to buy some video game related books, now is the time!


----------

